# Makeshift riding arena? Help!



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I think it's dangerous to ride in a field with other horses and it would be a risk to leave the fake arena up all the time because they could get tangled up. You can certainly do all the same arena exercises while hacking - I do sometimes. If you feel like you need a wall, use a road or treeline or fenceline.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hollylovesbeau (Jul 7, 2012)

Thankyou but you can't jump whilst hacking ???


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

You'd be safer just riding down the trail and not around loose horses.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

If you can put up your jumps in th field, you can jump in it just like a ring, you just have to be aware of steering your horse where as you wouldn't so much in a ring. But it really isn't a good idea to ride with loose horses, as stated above. You could rile em up and end up getting hurt. If you can, maybe take them out first? Either way, be careful 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

hollylovesbeau said:


> Thankyou but you can't jump whilst hacking ???


Why can't you? People jump in the fields they ride in all the time - its cross country. But it's probably not a good idea for you. You should get a trainer to teach you how to jump safely and properly. NOT in a field with loose horses.

If you're trying to jump its an even worse idea. What if you come off and your horse charges through your makeshift fence? Youd be best served jumping in a controlled environment with your trainer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hollylovesbeau (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh okay thanks


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I would actually go against the crowd here. They use electric fencing for horses as their main hold. So what's the big deal? I WOULD turn the electric on though - or else they'll just get pushy with it and get themselves tangled. Make sure you implement a gate in this makeshift arena that you could safely open and close, where in both situations it would be safe. Before you ride, shoo the loose horses out of the arena, and you have yourself a nice little grass arena


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

wait, I'm confused, are you planning on riding in the field with the other horses loose and the fencing off or are you planning on making an area in/next to your field with fencing that is not electrofied? i personally ride in an area with tape fencing that isnt electrofied on 3 sides but one side is up against a field that horses go in, so on that side of the fence is hot. it has not caused issues or anything, i dont know if i could suggest riding in a field with horses just loose in it as they can get riled up and such, as others have said.


----------



## hollylovesbeau (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks I think i'll stick to hacking for now <3


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Could you tie up or contain the other horses while you ride?


----------



## hollylovesbeau (Jul 7, 2012)

Unfortunately a couple of the other horses break the headcollar or lead rope when being tied up as they hate it so much


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi! 

So, I wouldn't recommend riding in a field with other horses on a regular basis. You don't know what could happen, it could be a potential safety hazard. I'm not trying to sound sassy in any way... I mean, you could ride in and nothing could happen. I would just rather assess the added risk than sugarcoat it, you get what I'm saying? 

I have ridden in a field with other horses before but only for a short amount of time because walking through that field led to the trail. I did ride through that field numerous times and on a regular basis, but only for a couple of minutes to get through that gate. 

Make sure that electric fencing is not electric if you do decide to put a horse near there. I'm not familiar with that kind of fencing, I prefer wood post/rail fencing that is good ol' fashioned and sturdy. 

Some people do very well riding in fields, but my old stable did not have an arena so my arena was a small grass ring. It was uneven and eventually became a safety hazard for my training. It's also that kind of thing that depends on what you are actually doing and what you are trying to achieve in that ring, your horse's training, your experience, how the footing is and the elevations, etc.

There are several things that go into it. If you could post pictures of the area that could help some people give you more accurate advice. However, if you ask a trainer or someone more experienced that can actually view the area in person, they may be able to help you determine what to do based on your various situation.

I understand that sometimes there is not access to more ideal riding space. I admire that you are trying your best to work with what you have. I'm not completely educated on the matter, so like I said, I suggest getting more opinions. However, I figured I would offer mine.  

Thank you for your time and happy riding!


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Absolutely you can. Make sure the horses respect the fencing so ensure it can be turned on. Or you may find your horses pushing on it. It will stop them getting tangled in it too.

Obviously make sure you cap the posts! I'd even put a second cover on maybe a rolled up chaff bag. A sturdy gate is really important! 

I plan on doing the same once I get the materials.

The yards I used to ride in were tape and pickets I used them for everything including starting youngsters. If the other horses still worry you put up a second fence .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## copperpenny (May 6, 2012)

I moved my horse to a barn that had no arena so what I did was put up an electric fence in one of the corners of a bigger field. There are no loose horses in the arena and the 3 horses in the field next to the arena don't seem bothered by the arena at all and the other horse have never been a problem while riding in the arena.


----------

